# CHRISTMAS GLOAT THREAD



## paintspill (Dec 23, 2013)

hey all. i was just curious if anyone would be interested in a christmas gloat thread. a place where we can all post what we got, (or got ourselves) for christmas. i realize most of us are gonna do it anyways. just thought it might be nice to have it all in one place.  we could simply use this thread or start a new one. 
this may or may not have anything to do with the fact that i may or may not know what my wife may or may not have bought me for christmas. 

just an idea, 
if the powers that be want to start it with an official thread and rename or erase this one i'm totally cool with that too.

merry christmas.
marc


----------



## gimpy (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, I like it.......


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope to be able to gloat that I got up Christmas morning .


----------



## 08K.80 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know what I'm getting...... nothing. There are more important things that need our income. We are getting the little ones gifts, it is more for the kids anyway.

I'm just happy for my family, friends, and all of our good health.
There is a large family dinner planned and we can all be together. That means more than any possession.:wink:

MERRY CHRISTMAS To ALL!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's one - it's a Julbock - Swedish Christmas Goat....

Oh wait - did you want gloats, or goats?


----------



## tbroye (Dec 23, 2013)

God Jul, Maxwell


----------



## tbroye (Dec 23, 2013)

Just found an email from early this morning from Amazon saying my order is on it way by Prime shipping.  I didn't order anything in the last couple of days.  Should I peek and see what LOMl got me as she is the only other family member who has access to my Prime account?  I know what I was hoping for.  A Dewalt 717 10" Sliding dual bevel compound Miter saw.  No not a lathe the saw is for install Laminate flooring, baseboard and Crown Molding my current just won't cut it.  A lathe would be nice but the one I have is fine for now, need a miter saw more.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 23, 2013)

I just got a call from the local woodcraft that my back ordered items were in. I haven't been there in months. Guess LOML found the wish list I was working on......


----------



## thrustmonkey (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm going to be getting the same thing as 08K.80, except no good health, no family dinner, no family gathering. When my dad died 40 yrs ago my mom and me ceased to exist. I just hope my 86 yr old mom is feeling well enough to enjoy the few meager gifts I was able to get her and to eat the little Christmas dinner I'm going to try not to burn too much for her.

Well, she just about died on me (again) the beginning of this month. I am glad she pulled through and is getting better. That is saying something, I guess.

Ross


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 23, 2013)

tbroye said:


> God Jul, Maxwell



tack so mycket!  

God Jul!


----------



## ichizlwood (Dec 25, 2013)

The love n support of my wife for this new hobby...


----------



## ohiococonut (Dec 25, 2013)

I was in my shop yesterday making ornaments, running my cnc and assembling toy cars I had made and my wife came home from work after stopping at the post office. She said a package came for me. I immediately stopped what I was doing because I was curious since I didn't order anything.

It was a package from Jonathan Brooks! :biggrin:

A couple of weeks back he had requested a few items so I sent what I thought would get him started in the right direction. In return he sent me the most wonderful box of blanks I've ever seen or gotten! It was like being a 10yr old on Christmas morning all over again 

This mans talent is only exceeded by his generosity. 

Thank you Jonathan!

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## blade.white (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a Christmas hug and kiss from my kids and a day without fighting with the wife. Good day in my book.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 25, 2013)

Evelyn and I were able to help make our grandkids Christmas bright.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 25, 2013)

I got to get up and go to work this morning and will get to go home 12 hours later at 6:30 p.m.


----------



## Animyzo (Dec 25, 2013)

*nice!*

Got the csc2000c barracuda 2 chuck system


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 25, 2013)

My 9 and 16 year old granddaughters are coming up from Texas on Friday to spend a few days with Dee and I, and we're taking them to the breeder of our Papillon  to pick out their Christmas puppy, they have no idea. The pups are only 5 weeks old and we won't pick it up until he is 9-10 weeks old and then Dee and I will house break it for them and take it to them in late Feb. or March. Can't wait to see the look on their faces, that'[s my Christmas present and  gloat.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 25, 2013)

Psi collet chuck, 26 pen leather case. Craftsman bench cookies.  I am going to buy what my brother got, a hoodie that has built in ear buds.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jesus.
Having the people closest to me that matter in my life.
Everything else is second.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 25, 2013)

Gran Turismo 6, Fast & Furious 6, Arbor press, some other odds and ends.  My wife got Phil Robertson talking bobble head (LOL).


----------



## hard hat (Dec 25, 2013)

The company of my wife. Last year she was a terminal cancer patient and it wasn't hopeful to make it to summer. As of November she is in full remission. 

Oh, and as for tools... Full size EWT rougher and finisher, hard side pen case, PSI collet chuck, new MM pads, two pen blanks, and the books 'woodturning wizardry'.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 25, 2013)

New table saw for me!


----------



## Mike Powell (Dec 25, 2013)

My gloat.  is hasnt happened yet, but hopefully I will make it back to the dorm in time to see my wife, all 3 kids, Mom, Grandma, and uncle on Skype.


----------



## Mariner1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wife got me a Ten-Tec Argonaut Hf ham radio transceiver and the Ten-Tec regal microphone.


----------



## paintspill (Dec 25, 2013)

Well this wasn't what I was expecting.  It was SOOOO much better.  Thank you all for sharing. These have been so inspirational that I will share both my gloats. 
First the tool gloat. I got a Worksharp ws 3000. But more importantly we went a whole day with no issues from my eldest son. And that's huge around here. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 25, 2013)

Noise reduction with music, some dust collector hose, and a miter saw.  Even better than that was spending 4 straight days carting my kids around to their grandparents' houses and seeing them enjoy all of their family time.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 25, 2013)

wife got me a Vermec sphere turning jig!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 26, 2013)

hard hat said:


> The company of my wife. Last year she was a terminal cancer patient and it wasn't hopeful to make it to summer. As of November she is in full remission.
> 
> Oh, and as for tools... Full size EWT rougher and finisher, hard side pen case, PSI collet chuck, new MM pads, two pen blanks, and the books 'woodturning wizardry'.



Score on the collet chuck. I was making Christmas ornaments yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## longbeard (Dec 26, 2013)

I got titanium! In the form of rods, plates and screws.:biggrin: Lumbar fusion, a NEW lower back i hope. :biggrin:



Harry (and a cadaver bone too) M


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 26, 2013)

My Christmas gloat is that I'm temporarily broke, but my kids are SO happy with EVERYTHING they got. We are all healthy and all safe after the attempted home intrusion Tuesday night.
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a cold :frown:


----------



## gimpy (Dec 26, 2013)

My wife and I do not exchange gifts.

What we di is look in the morning paper
as there are "posts" of unfourtunate
folks, who may need some.

We seen that there was a lady
with 4 kids that were in need of
a hot water heater. we called the 
number and it was the case manager
for these folks, 

We told them to get in touch with 
a contractor of there choice and to purchase
one and have it installed.

That eve, we received a call from the 
case manager, and thanked us and told us
that the hot waster heater has been installed

She will be send us the bill, and that shall
send the money to the charity....

May God Bless all.........


----------



## jpboyes (Dec 26, 2013)

I got my first piece of pen turning gear ever - a new mini lathe.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 26, 2013)

We surprised our daughters with something they were not expecting and that was fun.  Our niece went back into the hospital but we got to go see her and her spirits are high.  She is battering a genetic disorder.

I put this on my Christmas list as a joke and my Wondeful wife of over 26 years surprised me by ordering it.  I hope its in soon!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 26, 2013)

I turned off the spending on Pen and shop stuff back before Thanksgiving in order to ensure bills were caught up and I could build reserves for Christmas shopping. The week before Christmas is when most of my shopping got done, which led to a great Christmas gathering and gift swap. I've also been getting my heart directed this year back towards the reason for Christmas, which is the celebration of birth of Jesus and all that great gift means to fellow Christians. Christmas eve services with my mom on my left and my son on my right was the best present I got this year.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 26, 2013)

Not a wood working tool but a useful tool, My eldest got me a iPad Air.


----------



## southernclay (Dec 26, 2013)

Father in law gave me a Grizzly combo belt/disc sander with a nice supply of belts and discs.

I have a 1 and 3 year old so the best gift was seeing them enjoy themselves and getting to teach them about the true meaning of Christmas though live Nativities and an advent book we did with them


----------



## Fordwakeman (Dec 26, 2013)

My oldest son is on a mission for our Church, been gone 17 months. We (my wife and daughter and son) got to skype with him. Great to see him and hear his laugh and just catch up a bit. Nothing compares to being together with family. Even if technolgy is required. Happy Day.


----------



## seanphotoguy (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, I managed to get Strep throat, had to cancel my flights to Florida to be with my parents, spent boxing day in the hospital getting iv drugs.  Yes I m gloating lol My wife was there with me the whole time, which was the biggest gift of all. Her love and support means more to me than any of the material items she turns a blind eye to that i put in the shop.   Thats why whenever I make a pen if she wants it its hers. She has a lot of pens.  hope that makes sense cause they were powerful drugs and i just woke up form my first sleep in 2 days.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 28, 2013)

My spouse and I have the gift of 5 living children and 7 grandchildren so our giving is aimed more at them than ourselves.  But I did get the warmest bath/smoking robe i can imagine...

On a separate note I had a sale of 20 Christmas pens and the proceeds are going to a 70-100 Rikon lathe with the vs upgrade.  But that really is a business purchase because I expect to turn many more pens next year than I've been turning.


----------



## Lamplight66 (Dec 28, 2013)

My gloat is this: when I was in New Brunswick in late September, my nephew (sisters son) gave me a moose antler. I was able to make a razor and stand as well as a bolt action bullet pen for him; a razor and a keychain toothpick holder for my sisters boyfriend and a bolt action for her other son.  The pens and razors were engraved with their names. ALL pieces where made from the same antler. I also sent along keychains made from real .45 shell casings with deer tines glued in them. My sister text me Christmas morning saying that all her boys LOVED their gifts from me and they were in awe! Made me proud!! I very much enjoy hearing that people appreciate the effort I put into my work! Sorry, I was so presses for time, I didn't get any photos.......but it HAPPENED!!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2013)

hard hat said:


> The company of my wife. Last year she was a terminal cancer patient and it wasn't hopeful to make it to summer. As of November she is in full remission.
> ....


 
I don't think anyone can beat this. Best wishes to you both!!


----------

